# Help please: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X for video editing



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2019)

Looking for feedback on a new computer build. I was getting by for photo editing but now wish to get into video. I'd like something that will be acceptable for editing the 4K60 from my 1DX2. For now at least I'll be using Vegas Movie Studio 16. 

My budget is self imposed at around the $1500 USD unless there is a compelling reason for going higher. I've been putting in the hours reading and trying to come up to speed and think I'm close. I have one 4TB HDD and a 1TB SSD for starters. Any comments/advice on my tentative choice of the following and suggestions regarding other components, would be much appreciated.

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X ASUS Prime X570 P Gforce RTX 2060 Black SN750 NVMe SSD 500 GB 64GB of ?? RAM

Jack


----------



## gwooding (Sep 1, 2019)

Just for reference I am using an Intel 5820k, 2 x GTX 1080Ti and 32GB of RAM and I find performance editing 4K60 from the 1DX2 in Davinci Resolve to be very good. To be honest I believe I am CPU limited (I don't find a massive improvement in many things from the 2nd 1080ti) but not so much that I can warrant upgrading my CPU yet.

I do not have any experience with how well Vegas Movie Studio uses the GPU but if it does I would be more inclined to see whether you can rather squeeze an 2070 into your budget by possibly going with only 32GB of ram (I haven't had any issues yet with only 32GB of RAM although that very much depends on large the projects you intend on working on are). As an alternative I would also see what you can get an AMD RX 5700 XT for, just be sure to try get one with an after market cooler (the blower style of the reference PCB is not quite up to the job of keeping it cool enough to maximise the boost clock without an insane amount of noise). I think you can get close to RTX 2070 super performance out of a well cooled RX 5700 XT.

Personally I would probably stay with the 64GB of RAM and go with the RX 5700 XT, primarily because here in South Africa an RX 5700 XT is normally a bit cheaper than an RTX 2060 super.

I believe the Ryzen 3700X should serve you well, it has been years since I owned AMD but I really think they are the logical choice at the moment especially for workstation type loads.

I think the motherboard choice is good (my last 3 motherboards have all been Asus and all the motherboards have lasted past where I find the PC performance acceptable, which is normally greater than 5 years).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks for this. I will now research what you're advising and see how prices are here in Canada. It's always better to spend a bit more if there is good justification. I looked at the Ryzen 9 3900X and it was big chunk of change more and most comments I've read say, while it's better it is a steep price to pay for modest gain. I'm not interested in gaming nor bragging rights.

Jack


----------

